# Nome del gruppo italiano(ofilo) utenti gentoo

## shev

Questa votazione ha la finalità di scegliere il nome ufficiale del Gruppo italiano (o di coloro che parlano italiano  :Wink:  ) degli Utenti Gentoo.

PRIMA DI VOTARE LEGGETE CON ATTENZIONE QUESTO POST!!!

Questo gruppo si vuole porre come punto di riferimento ufficiale italiano per tutto ciò che concerne il mondo Gentoo in Italia (e Svizzera italiana). Il Gruppo si occuperà dell'organizzazione della presenza Gentoo alle varie manifestazioni (webbit, linux day, etc), della creazione e distribuzione delle magliette e dei gadget gentoo e altre iniziative del genere.

Dopo una lunga discussione ed un primo poll, i nomi proposti sono stati i seguenti (con relativa motivazione del nome). Prima di vedere l'elenco però alcune precisazioni: il nome dovrà possibilmente essere carino, facilmente pronunciabile, semi-ricorsivo, acronimo contente almeno una G per Gentoo e una I per Italia/italiano/italofono, etc. (le varie lettere dell'acronimo potranno poi essere riviste e migliorate una volta scelto il nome definitivo. Quindi un Italian potrà diventare Italia, Italofono etc Importante adesso è scegliere il nome).

- GGI(Gruppo Gentoo Italia)

Acronimo, se al posto di Gruppo si mette GGI è pure perfettamente ricorsivo: GGI Gentoo Italia

- GIF o FIG (Gentoo Italian Fans o Fan Italiani di Gentoo)

Suono facile da pronunciare, acronimo corretto

- GUPI (Gruppo Utenti Portage Italia)

Facile da pronunciare, manca la parola Gentoo nell'acronimo.

- GENI (GENtoo Italia)

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (geni = pesone geniali), acronimo corretto, logo facile da realizzare

- GDG (Gente Di Gentoo)

Acronimo corretto, manca Italia ma è però composto da parole in italiano 

- GIC (Gentoo Italian Club/Clan)

Facile da pronunciare, gioca sull'assonanza con la parola inglese geek, acronimo corretto, logo facile da realizzare

- GiUG (Gentoo italian User Group) 

Acronimo corretto, facile da pronunciare

- EMERGENTI (EMERgenti GENTooniani Italia (Italofoni))

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (emergenti=persone che emergono, si fannoi notare, crescono), acronimo corretto e semi-ricorsivo.

- GIFT (Gentoo Italian Fans Tribe)

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in inglese (gift=dono, regalo), acronimo corretto

- GENTAGLIA (GENToo-Addicted Gnu Linux Italian Association) 

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (gentaglia=brutta gentee, gente losca. Ovviamente in senso buono, ironico), acronimo corretto

- GECHI (GEntoo CHannel Italia (ndShev: o GEntoo CH I   <-- svizzera italia  :Razz:  ) )

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (gechi=animaletto simile al camaleonte, alla lucertola, un po' più paffuto, con zampe appiccicose. cercate su google se non lo conoscete  :Razz: ), acronimo corretto, logo di immediata realizzazione

- GENITALIA (GENtoo ITALIA)

Facile da pronunciare, di senso semi-compiuto in italiano, aria latineggiante, acronimo corretto

Le votazioni saranno aperte per circa un mese, quindi il nome che avrà riscosso il maggior successo verrà utilizzato ufficialmente per indicare il gruppo degli utenti italiani di gentoo.

Buona votazione!  :Wink: 

nota 1: visto il limite di dieci opzioni per il poll, due nomi sono stati esclusi dalla lista. Chi volesse votare per essi posti un messaggio sotto a questo in cui lo indica chiaramente. Nel conteggio finale verranno messi anche loro. I nomi esclusi dalla lista sono stati scelti casualmente, senza nessuna finalità particolare o per penalizzarli.

nota 2 : VOTATE E BASTA, SENZA AGGIUNGERE COMMENTI. POSTI SOLO CHI VUOLE VOTARE UNO DEI DUE NOMI NON PRESENTI NELLA LISTA. In questo modo il topic sarà più chiaro e gestibile. Grazie per la collaborazione.

----------

## cerri

Topic chiuso per evitare ulteriori post.

Fatemi sapere se e' possibile ancora votare o meno, altrimenti lo riapro.

----------

## cerri

Riaperto.

Su indicazione di Shev, postate qui solo se volete esprimere un giudizio sui nomi non inclusi nel poll.

----------

## GabrieleB

su indicazione di Shev aggiungo "a manina" anche il bistrattato GIGI:

Gigi Is Gentoo Italia così sono contenti quelli che ne volevano uno ricorsivo ...

Nome tipicamente italofono, magari farà contenti/scontenti i vari Gigi della comunità.

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> POSTI SOLO CHI VUOLE VOTARE UNO DEI DUE NOMI NON PRESENTI NELLA LISTA. In questo modo il topic sarà più chiaro e gestibile. Grazie per la collaborazione.

 

UP per GIGI!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ruba

Voglio essere un genitalio!!

----------

## hellraiser

we raga' allora quand è che chiudiamo il POLL ??

io penso che sia ora di chiuderlo, ormai quel ke è fatto è fatto   :Evil or Very Mad: 

dobbiamo fare anke le magliette   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> we raga' allora quand è che chiudiamo il POLL ??
> 
> io penso che sia ora di chiuderlo, ormai quel ke è fatto è fatto  
> 
> dobbiamo fare anke le magliette  

 

Chide automaticamente il 24 o il 25 settembre.

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   we raga' allora quand è che chiudiamo il POLL ??
> 
> io penso che sia ora di chiuderlo, ormai quel ke è fatto è fatto  
> 
> dobbiamo fare anke le magliette   
> ...

 

ah ok, non lo sapevo...

thanks   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiude automaticamente il 24 o il 25 settembre.

 

Confermo, ormai è in fase di chiusura (l'avevo impostato come 30 giorni, magari già domani è chiuso). Ormai pare evidente che il nome designato sarà (aimhé) Gechi, manca solo l'ufficialità. Quindi credo che Peach possa già sbizzarrirsi con la versione finale delle magliette, dubito ci saranno sorprese nel nome in poche ore... anche perchè se avessimo le magliette per il linux day a Venezia del 29 novembre sarebbe veramente un'ottima cosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

E cmq 90 voti non sono male.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Shev, l'importante é che si faccia un logo che nn faccia venire in mente quello (orrendo) della SuSe  :Twisted Evil: 

Jaco

----------

## shev

Ok, signori e signore (poche) credo si possa dare l'annuncio ufficiale: il gruppo utenti italiano di Gentoo ha un nome, GECHI.

Tale nome è quello che ha riscosso il maggior successo e verrà adottato ufficialmente come nostro identificativo. A questo punto credo che i passi seguenti saranno i seguenti:

- definizione del significato della sigla ("GEntoo CHannel Italia" è la versione estesa attuale, se qualcuno ha idee migliori le proponga ora o taccia per sempre).

- creazione del logo

- creazione del sito

Una volta fatto tutto ciò si potrà dare il via all'attività del gruppo (anche se già si sta cominciando con il linux day di venezia e simili). Se siete d'accordo aprirei due nuovi topic a tale riguardo: quello per la creazione del nuovo logo e quello per i lavori relativi al sito.

Per quanto concerne il nome esteso del gruppo dovrebbe già essere ufficiale "GEntoo CHannel Italia", però idee carine e più originali sono sempre ben accette.

Ricordo infine il topic sulle magliette: ora che abbiamo il nome si può seriamente pensare agli ultimi dettagli e dare il via alla "produzione" . Su questo argomento però credo sia giusto parli Peach, è lui "il boss"  :Very Happy: 

Un grazie di cuore a tutta la comunità italiana (e svizzera, oltre che  neo zelandese  :Wink:  ) per aver partecipato attivamente a questo poll in modo ordinato e serio. Siete grandi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Ma GECHI non era stato escluso per la correlazione con SuSE?

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ma GECHI non era stato escluso per la correlazione con SuSE?

 

 :Shocked:  Magari... se n'era discusso, ma non mi risulta fosse stato escluso (e nemmeno proposta l'esclusione). Anche perchè a me non piace molto questo nome (per la relazione con SuSe) e al secondo posto c'è la mia proposta  :Very Happy:  però accetto di buon grado ciò che la comunità ha scelto.

Cmq fate vobis, il nome scelto dal volgo risulta essere gechi, se volete squalificarlo per doping a voi l'ardua sentenza (basta che sia breve o Peach ci massacra!)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Ma GECHI non era stato escluso per la correlazione con SuSE? 
> 
>  Magari... se n'era discusso, ma non mi risulta fosse stato escluso (e nemmeno proposta l'esclusione). Anche perchè a me non piace molto questo nome (per la relazione con SuSe) e al secondo posto c'è la mia proposta  però accetto di buon grado ciò che la comunità ha scelto.
> 
> Cmq fate vobis, il nome scelto dal volgo risulta essere gechi, se volete squalificarlo per doping a voi l'ardua sentenza (basta che sia breve o Peach ci massacra!)

 

Non possiamo rimangiarci la parola....

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non possiamo rimangiarci la parola....

 

Infatti io non me la rimangio certo, per me il nome è gechi. Se si vuole cambiare lascio l'onore a qualcun altro. 

/me l'impavido  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Non possiamo rimangiarci la parola.... 
> 
> Infatti io non me la rimangio certo, per me il nome è gechi. Se si vuole cambiare lascio l'onore a qualcun altro. 
> ...

 

Secondo me non si dovrebbe avere la possibilita' di cambiarlo la comunita' ha

deciso e cosi' sia.

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Secondo me non si dovrebbe avere la possibilita' di cambiarlo la comunita' ha
> 
> deciso e cosi' sia.

 

Eh ma sarò franco, a me fa davvero tanto schifo...  :Embarassed: 

CMQ, se la maggioranza ha deciso...

----------

## JacoMozzi

Beh possiamo sempre dire alla suse di cambiare logo   :Twisted Evil: 

L'animaletto é simpatico   :Laughing: 

La suse no   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jaco

----------

## Samos87

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Secondo me non si dovrebbe avere la possibilita' di cambiarlo la comunita' ha
> 
> deciso e cosi' sia. 
> 
> Eh ma sarò franco, a me fa davvero tanto schifo... 
> ...

 

Idem   :Laughing: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Io sarei per il rifacimento del sondaggio...

----------

## Peach

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Io sarei per il rifacimento del sondaggio...

 

Io direi che questa e' una cattivissima idea.

----------

## doom.it

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Secondo me non si dovrebbe avere la possibilita' di cambiarlo la comunita' ha
> 
> deciso e cosi' sia. 
> 
> Eh ma sarò franco, a me fa davvero tanto schifo... 
> ...

 

Concordo e sottoscrivo..... (Porca puttana a volte la democrazia quanto è stronza   :Laughing:  ) Eviterei di tirare in lungo oltre.... e sia per gechi, facciamo un logo migliore...

fra l'altro quello di suse siamo sicuri sia un geco e non un camaleonte?? (e vai di pelo nell'uovo!!)

EDIT: Pare proprio sia un camaleonte... http://www.suse.de/it/company/press/press_releases/archive01/73.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> fra l'altro quello di suse siamo sicuri sia un geco e non un camaleonte?? (e vai di pelo nell'uovo!!)
> 
> EDIT: Pare proprio sia un camaleonte... http://www.suse.de/it/company/press/press_releases/archive01/73.html

 

Io ho sempre saputo che fosse un camaleonte

----------

## Peach

DEUS VULT!

----------

## MadMac

Decisamente fuori tempo massimo.....  :Embarassed: 

Personalmente piaceva molto "Gen2BE" acronimazzo (inglese) per dire gentoo per essere.

Better later than never.

MadMac

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> fra l'altro quello di suse siamo sicuri sia un geco e non un camaleonte?? (e vai di pelo nell'uovo!!)
> 
> 

 

Il fatto è che vai tu a spiegare a chi vede il simbolo che quello tecnicamente è un geco, cioè diverso da un camaleonte... sono molto simili, è proprio un cercare il pelo nell'uovo  :Razz: 

Cmq il nome ormai è deciso, gechi ha vinto e gechi sarà il nostro nome. Se vedremo in futuro che creerà problemi, critiche o malintesi prenderemo provvedimenti. Tutti non potremo mai essere contenti, quindi...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   fra l'altro quello di suse siamo sicuri sia un geco e non un camaleonte?? (e vai di pelo nell'uovo!!)
> 
>  
> 
> Il fatto è che vai tu a spiegare a chi vede il simbolo che quello tecnicamente è un geco, cioè diverso da un camaleonte... sono molto simili, è proprio un cercare il pelo nell'uovo 
> ...

 

Sei troppo saggio.

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se vedremo in futuro che creerà problemi, critiche o malintesi prenderemo provvedimenti. Tutti non potremo mai essere contenti, quindi...

 

Se in futuro creerà critiche, problemi o malintesi, prometto di non dirvi "ve l'avevo detto".  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MadMac

Qui ci si potrà documentare sull'animaletto notturno......

http://www.gekkota.com/

http://www.gekkota.com/html/links.html

Si piazza sulle pareti o sul soffitto con le sue zampette a ventosa  ed e' di una velocita' supersonica. Ti guarda negli occhi e si accorge immediatamente se tu lo guardi. La prima volta che li senti cantare pensi di avere a che fare con un coccodrillo, poi vedi 'sta lucertolina con le zampe da joystick e ti chiedi dove trova la cassa di risonanza per fare tutto 'sto casino. 

Sporca le pareti con i suoi escrementi e ti chiedi se per caso e' passato un coccodrillo. L'ho subito per oltre 4 anni....(far away).   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ovviamente niente a che fare con i gechi italiani......   :Rolling Eyes: 

MadMac

----------

## Benve

Che ficata. E' intelligente? Ti riconosceva come padrone?

----------

## MadMac

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Che ficata. E' intelligente? Ti riconosceva come padrone?

 

Decisamente no. Sono animaletti discreti tollerati anche in casa perche' si pappano gli insetti. Uno in particolare, che riconoscevo dall'urletto "geeko" tutto suo, se gli fischiavo smetteva di cantare.

Il problema e' che le tonnellate di insetti che si pappano li trasferiscono poi blastati contro il muro a digestione completata. Sono spettacolari nella cattura, si avvicinano di soqquatto all'insetto posato sul muro, tipo cane da ferma, poi con uno scatto finale lo agguantano.

Alcuni sono trasparenti, la pelle non ha pigmento e si vedono chiaramente gli organi interni. Alcuni sono dei giganti, fino ad oltre 30 cm di lunghezza, vivono nel sottotetto. I locali (filippini) li catturano per la pappa dei pitoni. Tra un pollo e un geco il pitone sceglie il geco, il locale il pollo.  

Ricordi..... e bei tempi.... 

Tirem innanz....

MadMac

----------

## Peach

ma poi posso dire una cosa?

ma l'avete visto il logo di suse?

el pare un camaleonte rosto!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

vorrei però portare la vostra attenzione su una cosa:

GECHI con significato GEntoo CHannel Italia e non CH nel senso di Zvizzera, ya?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> vorrei però portare la vostra attenzione su una cosa:
> 
> GECHI con significato GEntoo CHannel Italia e non CH nel senso di Zvizzera, ya?

 

Dipende da cosa si vuole... a me piace anche il nome gechi appunto per 

questo....

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Dipende da cosa si vuole... a me piace anche il nome gechi appunto per questo....

 

Beh, non é mica male, dopotutto: Gentoo Svizzera Italia... mi sovviene, pero', un fatto: ma perché la sigla della svizzera é CH ????   :Shocked: 

Mi accorgo or' ora di questa mia inperdonabile lacuna  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Dipende da cosa si vuole... a me piace anche il nome gechi appunto per questo.... 
> 
> Beh, non é mica male, dopotutto: Gentoo Svizzera Italia... mi sovviene, pero', un fatto: ma perché la sigla della svizzera é CH ????  
> 
> Mi accorgo or' ora di questa mia inperdonabile lacuna 
> ...

 

CH = Confederazione Helvetica

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> CH = Confederazione Helvetica

 

immaginavo c'entrasse l'Helvetia, ma la Confederazione proprio non m'era venuta in mente: ma, quindi, c'e' una sigla diversa secondo la lingua ?

Dico, passi i francesi, che potrebbero dire "Confédération Helvetique" - o Helvétien - (immagino), ma i tedeschi ?

Scusa l'ignoranza, ma io l'unica cosa che so della svizzera é che un giorno i valligani si son rotti le palle di star dietro al signorotto di turno e si son riuniti sotto la guida di un tipo che aveva rischiato d'ammazzare il figlio pur di non salutare un cappello messo su un asta in centro a una piazza...

Mi rendo conto che non é molto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> immaginavo c'entrasse l'Helvetia, ma la Confederazione proprio non m'era venuta in mente: ma, quindi, c'e' una sigla diversa secondo la lingua ?

 

Ne dubito, considerando che CH è la sigla internazionale che indica la Svizzera... come It per l'italia etc.

Per quanto riguarda l'acronimo, io avevo buttato come battuta il CH per svizzera, però lo preferisco quasi a Channel (imho senza senso). Sarebbe anche più corretto, visto che la metà degli iscritti è svizzera  :Wink: 

E' però anche vero che ad essere pignoli dovrebbe essere Gechit l'acronimo corretto (It per Italia)... a meno che si intenda CH come Confederazione Helvetica (un po' aulico e pesantino...)... oppure resta sempre la soluzione C per Community (figo) e I per Italiani/Italofoni, anche se così facendo resta fuori la H (non dite Hacker, hacking e derivati per favore...). Bho, sinceramente non saprei...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E' però anche vero che ad essere pignoli dovrebbe essere Gechit l'acronimo corretto (It per Italia)... 

 

Internazionalmente (non a livello di internet) l'Italia e' sempre stata 

abbrevviata I mentre la svizzera CH.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Internazionalmente (non a livello di internet) l'Italia e' sempre stata 
> 
> abbrevviata I mentre la svizzera CH.

 

Vero anche questo... in questo caso ci sarebbe anche una certa coerenza... benissimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   E' però anche vero che ad essere pignoli dovrebbe essere Gechit l'acronimo corretto (It per Italia)...  
> 
> Internazionalmente (non a livello di internet) l'Italia e' sempre stata 
> 
> abbrevviata I mentre la svizzera CH.

 

uhmmm... comincio sempre che un bel uhmm, e poi va a finire che sparo str..ate  :Wink: ... va beh, dicevo:

GEntoo Comunity per Helvetia e Italia ?

suona proprio male, me ne rendo conto...pero' é quello che é, in fin dei conti: la comunità di utenti svizzeri e italiani di Gentoo

... magari smandruppandoci un poco... 

Coda

----------

## bsolar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> immaginavo c'entrasse l'Helvetia, ma la Confederazione proprio non m'era venuta in mente: ma, quindi, c'e' una sigla diversa secondo la lingua ?
> 
> Dico, passi i francesi, che potrebbero dire "Confédération Helvetique" - o Helvétien - (immagino), ma i tedeschi ?

 

CH sta per Confoederatio Helvetica (latino) e ovviamente la sigla è la stessa per tutte e 4 le lingue nazionali. Non siamo più una confederazione da tempo ma è rimasto per tradizione.

Però penso siamo gli unici ad avere 4 testi ufficiali per l'inno nazionale (nelle rispettive lingue). Per fortuna te ne fanno imparare solo uno...  :Razz: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   fra l'altro quello di suse siamo sicuri sia un geco e non un camaleonte?? (e vai di pelo nell'uovo!!)
> 
> EDIT: Pare proprio sia un camaleonte... http://www.suse.de/it/company/press/press_releases/archive01/73.html 
> 
> Io ho sempre saputo che fosse un camaleonte

 

Ragazzi, sono tornato online dopo 10 gg in giro per l'italia (a lavurà, che credete ...) e mi sono letto tutti i post a seguito del poll. Mi spiace che a qualcuno non vada proprio giù GECHI, a me sembrava simpatico e ve l'ho proposto (comunque assieme ad altre alternative). Se l'unica cosa che vi disturba è la similitudine con il camaleonte o lucertola di suse ... beh ... credo che non sia difficile tirare fuori un logo appena più decente di quella orribile cosa verde. Ecchecca**o: Gentoo è una distri di gran lunga migliore a suse ... saremo capaci di tirare fuori un logo di gran lunga migliore di quello della suse. O NO ?

  emerge saturday

----------

## shev

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> Mi spiace che a qualcuno non vada proprio giù GECHI, a me sembrava simpatico e ve l'ho proposto (comunque assieme ad altre alternative).

 

Tranquillo, vedila dall'altro punto di vista: alla maggior parte delle persone è piaciuto, o non avrebbe vinto il poll  :Wink: 

(e te lo dice uno che non ama troppo questo acronimo, come tutti quelli che hanno votato altro, credo. Ma se così non fosse che avremmo fatto a fare il poll?)

 *Quote:*   

> Se l'unica cosa che vi disturba è la similitudine con il camaleonte o lucertola di suse ... beh ... credo che non sia difficile tirare fuori un logo appena più decente di quella orribile cosa verde

 

Su questo non ci piove (già cominciano a girare idee carine). Alla fine credo che ci affezioneremo a nome e logo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

Gechi ha vinto... ma ho dei dubbi...

Suse ha un Camaleonte che è alla fine uguale ad un Geco

Geco, gestionale open, ha un Geco come simbolo

Non è che ci sono troppe lucertole?

 :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che ci sono troppe lucertole?
> 
> 

 

Come già ampiamente discusso, il nome Gechi ormai va tenuto, è questione di correttezza e coerenza visto che s'è fatto un poll apposta. Se in futuro vedremo che tale nome genererà confusione, polemiche o che altro allora prendremo provvedimenti. Sta a noi far vedere che il nostro Geco è personalissimo e diverso dagli altri, far si che si dica "visto, quel gestionale si chiama come il gruppo utenti italiano di gentoo" e non viceversa  :Wink: 

(e questo lo dice uno di quelli che non ama questo nome, sia chiaro, non è un giudizio di parte)

----------

## so

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come già ampiamente discusso, il nome Gechi ormai va tenuto, è questione di correttezza e coerenza visto che s'è fatto un poll apposta. 

 

Anche se sono uno arrivato da poco vorrei dire che sono d'accordo con Shev, anche se a me sarebbe piaciuto più GIG gruppo italiano gentoo che non vedo neanche nella lista   :Sad: 

 :Wink: 

un saluto a tutti

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Come già ampiamente discusso, il nome Gechi ormai va tenuto, è questione di correttezza e coerenza visto che s'è fatto un poll apposta.

 

Mi sembra se ne stia discutendo ancora...  :Razz: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se in futuro vedremo che tale nome genererà confusione, polemiche o che altro allora prendremo provvedimenti.

 

Onestamente ormai mi sono abituato, quindi per quanto mi riguarda vada per Gechi, ma se proprio bisogna prendere provvedimenti è meglio farlo ora che dopo, almeno secondo me.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sta a noi far vedere che il nostro Geco è personalissimo e diverso dagli altri.

 

E Peach mi pare stia facendo un ottimo lavoro.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 :Rolling Eyes: 

[img:7ac134e52b]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/logo-gechi.png[/img:7ac134e52b]

la seconda bozza che avevo realizzato su idea di shev è ancora da tracciare, quindi pl, pazientate un cicinin

Per quanto riguarda il logo in generale, pensavo, come chi ha avuto modo di vedere nelle prime bozze, di mettere la spiegazione per esteso del nome gechi e quindi scrivere tipo:

Gentoo Confoederatio Helvetica e Italia

----------

## teknux

davvero bello il logo, solo una piccola nota stonata:

non è possibile fargli degli un po' più "a palla"? renderebbe la masquotte più simpatica, con quello sguardo mi sembra un po' "coatto" e aggressivo, voi che ne dite?

saluti,

tek

----------

## JacoMozzi

Beh a me spaventano un po' quegli occhi a dire la verità   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *teknux wrote:*   

> davvero bello il logo, solo una piccola nota stonata:
> 
> non è possibile fargli degli un po' più "a palla"? renderebbe la masquotte più simpatica, con quello sguardo mi sembra un po' "coatto" e aggressivo, voi che ne dite?
> 
> saluti,
> ...

 

A me gli occhi cosi' mi piacciono.

----------

## Gandalf98

Molto carino il logo!! Gli occhi danno l'idea dell'aggressività!!

L'unica cosa che ho da dire è che il viola mi sembra un pò spento, poi circondato dal bianco!!! Forse farlo un pochino più scuro o con un leggero contorno lo farebbe risultare di più!!

L'idea del geco comunque mi piace molto, io praticamente ci convivo, nella mia zona ce ne sono molti.

Cià

----------

## shev

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Molto carino il logo!! Gli occhi danno l'idea dell'aggressività!!

 

Infatti l'idea è di renedere nello sguardo del geco le caratteristiche proprie della nostra amata distribuzione, che sono "l'aggressività" delle prestazioni, la rapidità e agilità. Quello sguardo esprime una sintesi di... ok, stavo scherzando, li ha disegnati così e basta  :Laughing: 

Cmq io li lascerei circa così, troppo "pallosi" rischierebbero di farlo sembrare o un parente del simbolo della suse o il "luigino/michelino/o come si chiama" dei sofficini findus  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> L'unica cosa che ho da dire è che il viola mi sembra un pò spento, poi circondato dal bianco!!! Forse farlo un pochino più scuro o con un leggero contorno lo farebbe risultare di più!!
> 
> 

 

Come già detto in altra sede (ed ora rigiro a voi la risposta) i colori non sono "affidabili" e definitivi, ciò che conta in questa fase è avere una bozza schematica della posizione del geco, delle sue forme, del carattere della scritta etc.

Una volta che avremo lo schema stabile poi si sistemeranno i colori, le ombre e tutto ciò che lo farà diventare un vero logo professionale e serio  :Wink: 

Peach Rulez  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Samos87

Sono anche io per gli occhi così, belli aggressivi!   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

grazie shev  :Smile: 

PS: mi manca cmq da tracciare una bozza che ho fatto a matita in base ad un tuo suggerimento che mi diedi poco tempo fa.... vediamo che ne viene fuori?

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vediamo che ne viene fuori?

 

Decisamente si!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Probabilmente era già stato segnalato, ma vorrei far notare una cosa: oltre al nome simile, questo gestionale ha anche un logo molto simile a quello che ad oggi ha realizzato Peach. Come ci regoliamo? L'attuale logo non credo sia utilizzabile a questo punto...

Vedremo cosa Peach tirerà fuori dal cilindro  :Wink:  (e magari vediamo anche la bozza che proponevo)

----------

## cerri

A me non sembra poi tanto simile... si parla sempre di un geco, si, ma la grafica è nettamente differente!

oh no...  :Neutral: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Probabilmente era già stato segnalato, ma vorrei far notare una cosa: oltre al nome simile, questo gestionale ha anche un logo molto simile a quello che ad oggi ha realizzato Peach. Come ci regoliamo? L'attuale logo non credo sia utilizzabile a questo punto...

 

Il nostro geco è più grasso, non credo siano confondibili.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> A me non sembra poi tanto simile... si parla sempre di un geco, si, ma la grafica è nettamente differente!
> 
> oh no... 

 

Concordo. Poi noi siamo gechi e non geco...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> A me non sembra poi tanto simile...

 

Bhe, io ho aperto in due tab affiancati le due immagini e le ho trovate molto, troppo simili (mi riferisco soprattutto a quella con la scritta demo, quella nelle news, etc). Ci sono differenze ovviamente, se così non fosse uno dei due avrebbe copiato (il nostro è più grassoccio, uno è rivolto a destra l'altro a sinistra, il loro è ceco il nostro ci vede benissimo, etc), però l'impostazione generale è veramente simile: stessa posizione, forma simile, etc. 

I colori ovviamente non si possono giudicare, il nostro ancora non è completo da quel punto di vista (anche se la tonalità blu/viola gentoo rischia di richiamare ancora il cugino gestionale...).

Certo se dite che è solo una mia impressione tanto meglio, ormai mi ci sono affezionato  :Razz: . Era solo per chiarezza e correttezza, non vorrei che sorgessero polemiche ancor prima che nasca il Gechi (e tantomeno un tentativo di screditare il lavoro, ottimo, di Peach o spingere verso altre soluzioni. Mi pare inutile sottolinearlo, ma non si sa mai  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Peach

ecco qui la famosa bozza (sono preso tra due compitini all'unive quindi grazie dio che la pazzia mi abbia colto)

[img:5a79ff7094]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/jecko-small.png[/img:5a79ff7094]

PS: forte andarsi a cercare il post perso nei meandri del forum  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ecco qui la famosa bozza (sono preso tra due compitini all'unive quindi grazie dio che la pazzia mi abbia colto)
> 
> 

 

Me gusta  :Very Happy: 

Direi che per quanto riguarda il mio personalissimo parere siamo sulla strada giusta, preferisco nettamente questa bozza alle precedenti. Praticamente hai fatto come pensavo, anzi, l'hai messo anche meglio di come pensavo io  :Wink: 

Complimenti vivissimi. Sentiamo il parere degli altri ovviamente, il giudizio finale spetta alla comunità, ma se fosse per me si potrebbe raffinare questa bozza e farla diventare il logo ufficiale  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: ovviamente poi questa G con il geco appollaiato sarebbe la G di Gechi (nella scritta "Gechi"), giusto per rinfrascare la memoria a chi non si ricordasse le discussioni passate. Ovviamente può fare anche da logo solitario, fa lo stesso.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sentiamo il parere degli altri ovviamente

 

lo voglio formato posterrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Coda, che, se non s'é capito, apprezza parecchio  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

wow.

----------

## koma

è FIQUISSIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me piacciono sia questo che le altre bozze... c'e' da dire che l'ultimo e' fenomenale.

----------

## Diggs

Complimentissimi a Peach!!! Veramente bello   :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lo voglio formato posterrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
> 
> Coda, che, se non s'é capito, apprezza parecchio 

 

Anchi'io! E' troppo bello per limitarsi ad essere  un logo!  :Cool: 

Grande Peach!!!

----------

## GabrieleB

Questo me l'ero perso ... ma quanto fico è ????

----------

## so

è bellissimo

complimenti davvero

un saluto a tutti

----------

## Benve

aggiungi i miei complimenti ala lista  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è possibile fargli degli un po' più "a palla"? renderebbe la masquotte più simpatica, con quello sguardo mi sembra un po' "coatto" e aggressivo, voi che ne dite?
> 
> 

 

ritiro tutto, è davvero bello! complimenti!

mi raccomando mettilo anche in versione SVG, così ci facciamo il poster davvero!  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## augustus

uau, è bellissimo!

Complimenti!

----------

## cerri

Davvero complimenti.

Davvero.

Dico davvero.  :Cool: 

----------

## Samos87

é a dir poco spettacolare   :Shocked: 

Complimenti   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Visto l'apprezzamento generale e i tempi che cominciano a farsi un po' stretti direi che si potrebbe promuovere l'ultima bozza a "bozza ufficiale del logo del Gechi". Se entro un paio di giorni nessuno solleva obiezioni valide e argomentate Peach potrebbe passare alla fase di rifinitura e perfezionamento del logo in modo da renderlo definitivo. Ultimata questa fase potremo finalmente dare il via alla produzione di magliette, iniziare a pensare al sito del gechi, passare il logo ai ragazzi del veLug in modo da metterlo sui volantini per il Linux Day, etc etc. 

Grandi ragazzi, pian piano il Gechi inzia a muovere i primi passi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

in ogni caso ho bisogno del "G" logo a 300 dpi e di dimensioni stile gigantografia.... mo' posto da qualche parte e vedo se viene fuori qualcosa di ufficiale tipo da chi l'ha fatto...

----------

## Diggs

IO forse farò una domanda fuori luogo [ergo me ne scuso subito]: 

Dopo aver visto l'ottimo lavoro di Peach mi sono chiesto se esistesse una sezione "gentoo+arte" cioè sfondi, icone ecc ecc. Si è vero, il sito ne presenta alcuni... ma perchè non ampliare tale sezione???   :Wink: 

Secondo me sarebbe una buona cosa  :Wink: 

[Cmq se esistessa già una csa del genere, potreste gentilmente dirmi dove?   :Smile:  ]

----------

## shev

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Cmq se esistessa già una csa del genere, potreste gentilmente dirmi dove?   ]

 

Che io sappia non c'è una sezione specifica sui vari siti gentoo*, di solito quando cerco materiale gentoo per temi e compagnia vado sui soliti siti tipo freshmeat.net, themedepot, etc (trovi anche almeno un topic a riguardo su questo forum it) e cerco cose relative a gentoo (e cominciano ad essercene diverse), oppure me le faccio da me (nulla di particolare, di solito modifico con gimp cose esistenti). Oppure chiedo al grafico ufficiale del Gechi: Peach  :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Col fiatone e come al solito in ritardo   :Embarassed: 

mi associo al coro unanime di complimenti per il logechissimo logo   :Very Happy: 

E a proposito di gentoo+arte che mi sembra un'ottima idea, se c'e' materiale da inglobare

in una sezione mandatemi pure i link da dove scaricare materiale o mandatemi materiale che

sono ben felice di aprire un capitolo su gentoo.it.

E vai alla grande.....  :Cool: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## koma

effetto frame buffer (come cambio la colorazion del rettangolone sopra?)

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> effetto frame buffer (come cambio la colorazion del rettangolone sopra?)

 

non ho capito di che rettangolone parli, ma, in pratica, tutto si configura nel file /etc/bootsplash/letueinitrd/config/vattelapesca.cfg

in pratica ogni box che disegni, crea i suoi bei rettangoli, e, a seconda di come il colore della silentjpeg/jpeg, la trasparenza, i colori di background e foregrund etc.... si combinano, salta fuori il risultato, quindi... tanta pazienza, e tanta fantasia  :Wink: 

P.S.: su www.bootsplash.org c'e' un tool grafico per creare i temi (cosi' non devi smanazzare con #FFF000 et similia...

Coda

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   effetto frame buffer (come cambio la colorazion del rettangolone sopra?) 
> 
> non ho capito di che rettangolone parli, ma, in pratica, tutto si configura nel file /etc/bootsplash/letueinitrd/config/vattelapesca.cfg
> 
> in pratica ogni box che disegni, crea i suoi bei rettangoli, e, a seconda di come il colore della silentjpeg/jpeg, la trasparenza, i colori di background e foregrund etc.... si combinano, salta fuori il risultato, quindi... tanta pazienza, e tanta fantasia 
> ...

 

i simply love you

----------

## koma

ww.thekoma.tk (tra qualche ora funzionerà)

intanto www.koma.altervista.org/indexg.html

----------

## codadilupo

 *morellik wrote:*   

> E a proposito di gentoo+arte che mi sembra un'ottima idea, se c'e' materiale da inglobare
> 
> in una sezione mandatemi pure i link da dove scaricare materiale o mandatemi materiale che
> 
> sono ben felice di aprire un capitolo su gentoo.it.

 

comincio con:

banner

sfondi:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=4359&PHPSESSID=933992759cd8ef0c9625e10d97d03667

http://braincode.ath.cx:8080/images/gentoo_bg.jpg

http://users.mcleodusa.net/b/barnard.glenna/art/LarryCowBlack1280x1024.png

http://users.mcleodusa.net/b/barnard.glenna/art/LarrytheCow_Wallpaper1280x1024.png

http://users.mcleodusa.net/b/barnard.glenna/art/LarryCowWhite1280x1024.png

http://www.i.furniss.clara.co.uk/great_power.jpg

http://www.i.furniss.clara.co.uk/silver_gentoo1600.jpg

http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/5684-gentoo-chrome-2-1280x1024.jpg

http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/5840-g-monolith_1600x1200.jpg

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6060

http://zion.ru.ac.za/gentoo/gentoo_rust.jpg

http://dutchrailingforce.port5.com/temp/Gentoo.jpg

http://dutchrailingforce.port5.com/temp/Gentoo_power_in_your_hands.jpg

http://dutchrailingforce.port5.com/temp/Gentoo_power_in_your_hands(blue).jpg

http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?file=6341-1.jpg

http://kdelook.org/content/preview.php?file=6382-1.jpg&PHPSESSID=6fe9a6f0467bec21783a5f859f65161a

http://images.deviantart.com/large/wallpaper/wtech/Gentoo_Linux_v2.jpg

http://images.deviantart.com/i/2003/41/f/3/GentooWater.png

e li ho presi tutti dal forum: minima spesa, massima impresa  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

aggiungo i wallpaper che ho fatto a suo tempo:

raggiungibili cmq alla mia personal gallery sul GUG (Gimp User Group) [link]

WP 1

1024x768 | 1280x1024

WP 2

1024x768 | 1280x1024

WP 3

1024x768 | 1280x1024

----------

## Peach

aggiungo anche un Avatar per qualsiasi utilizzo

PNG format

[img:2d6c5c879a]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/jecko-avatar.png[/img:2d6c5c879a]

GIF format

[img:2d6c5c879a]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/jecko-avatar.gif[/img:2d6c5c879a]

(suggerimenti e consigli sempre ben accetti...)

----------

## Peach

aggiungo anche un altro Avatar

PNG format

[img:3ed03e3129]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/jecko-avatar-1.png[/img:3ed03e3129]

GIF format

[img:3ed03e3129]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/jecko-avatar-1.gif[/img:3ed03e3129]

(fa schifo forte, no?)

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> aggiungo anche un altro Avatar
> 
> (fa schifo forte, no?)

 

Peach, come ti vedo comincia a correre, prima che ti possa acchiappare.... come fai a dire fa schifo forte ?!?? Sono semplicemente sublimi   :Very Happy:  !

Pero', se proprio non ti piacciono.... immagino cosa non riuscirai a tirar fuori, che possa soddisfare pure te  :Wink:  !

Coda

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (fa schifo forte, no?)

 

Imho è carinissimo, concordo con Coda  :Very Happy: 

/me che non a caso ha scelto Peach come suo grafico ufficiale  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Troppo bello. Fra un po' avremo tutti un avatar dei gechi differenti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

semplicemente fantastico.... se ne puo avere una versione vettoriale?

----------

## maur8

Mi associo anch'io ai complimenti - veramente ottimo come logo!

Puoi rilasciare una versione xcf, così lo posso mettere direttamente sugli sfondi che utilizzo senza stare a ritagliare il logo sullo sfondo bianco!

Thanks in advance!

Ciao,

Maur8.

----------

## Peach

gli xcf sono disponibili nella mia gallery sul sito del gug

qui il link:

http://gug.sunsite.dk/gallery.php?artist=162&page=1

per quanto riguarda la versione vettoriale a breve rilascerò un paio di svg (uno contenente le linee del logo gechi e uno con le linee della G...

----------

## gatiba

Propongo timidamente   :Embarassed:   la mia eventuale collaborazione per lo sviluppo del sito dei Gechi, 

facendo il Web Designer di professione penso di poter dare una mano ! 

Mi occupo anche di linguaggi lato server, in special modo PHP... 

E di sviluppo Flash ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> E di sviluppo Flash ...  

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

Vade retro satana!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## gatiba

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   E di sviluppo Flash ...   
> 
> Vade retro satana!!! 

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Propongo timidamente    la mia eventuale collaborazione per lo sviluppo del sito dei Gechi

 

Sei già arruolato da tempo in tale posizione!  :Very Happy: 

Semplicemente (lo ripeto per chi non lo sapesse e per dovere di cronaca) volevamo portare a termine il GDay prima di passare all'inaugurazione ufficiale del Gechi (per il quale il sito è requisito necessario).

Passato il GDay avremo infatti diverso materiale da piazzare sul sito (foto, slides, resoconti della giornata, opinioni, frasi celebri; oltre naturalmente a quanto già c'è: programmini e utility dei Gechi, foto curiose...), avremo esperienza e idee chiare sulla funzione e utilità del gruppo, una base di affezionati e cose simili. Inoltre il GDay sarà un'occasione importante per discutere del gechi e del sito. 

Quindi tranquilli, non appena passato il GDay la prossima missione sarà mettere online il Gechi entro capodanno. Chiunque vorrà collaborare sarà il benvenuto. Come sempre  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

Grazie Shev !   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

A disposizione !!

----------

## Peach

scusa gatiba ma giusto per chiarificare che nel post precedente mi stavo riferendo, per la mia personale esperienza, a Flash stesso e nn certo alla tua disponibilita!  :Laughing: 

qualcuno disse: «Flash is evil»  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gatiba

 *Peach wrote:*   

> scusa gatiba ma giusto per chiarificare che nel post precedente mi stavo riferendo, per la mia personale esperienza, a Flash stesso e nn certo alla tua disponibilita! 
> 
> qualcuno disse: «Flash is evil» 

 

Avevo capito tranqui   :Wink: 

Flash non è evil a mio parere, la tecnologia non è mai nè buona nè cattiva: è l'uso che se ne fa che la rende tale..

Vedere nel web Flash utilizzato solo per fare intro di 42mb senza pulsante SKIP o per banner che ti escono dallo schermo e ti prendono a cazzotti fà ovviamente schifo...

Flash però è anche ben altro, ed ha rivoluzionato non poco il micro-cosmo Internet con la sua multimedialità...

In origine internet era solo testo... Sai che palle   :Confused: 

----------

## koma

lol

----------

